# Do we need a Nursery License to sell plants online?



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

So, my Salvinia Minima (different fromm the noxious weed molesta) has been growing like wild fire. So i posted some of them on ebay to get rid of them. Someone, an ebay buyer, messages me that he is going to report me for illegal plant sales if i don't take it down.

I'm not too familar with ebay, but when i listed it i listed it under pets > decorations > live plants. It didn't ask me for a license. 

So do i need a license? do we all need a license? cause i shop here all the time . 

Should i take my auction down?

I should just stick to this site, lol but not one ever wants salvinia. And now i'm curious, are we all breaking the law  =<......


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You don't need a license. If you want to be certain contact your local APHIS (division of the USDA) office and ask.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As you know, members of _Salvinia_ have become serious invasive pests in some places. I suspect the complaint was caused by the invasive potential of the plant, not license issues. For example, it is illegal to sell, possess, or transport ANY species of _Salvinia_ in Texas. Regulations vary from state to state.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

oh the complaint was from another person who is also selling salvinia. He asked if i had a license and if i don't he will report me if i don't take them down.

And also, yea its consider invasive in texas and north carolinia, so i know i can't ship there.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

aluka said:


> oh the complaint was from another person who is also selling salvinia.


That might just be your problem right there-if he's also selling Salvinia, he probably doesn't want competition.

You might just try selling on Aquabid instead-ebay is a PITA, and Aquabid is far more hobbyist friendly.

As to the license thing... state laws vary, but as long as you're not selling commercially there shouldn't be a problem.


----------

